# New bike on the way! Rocky Mountain Growler 20.



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

Got the call today that what I hope is my new bike has been shipped. I got on a few lists with some local bikes shops within a 2 hr drive from me about three months ago. The shop that called is getting a couple of Rocky Mountain Growler 20’s in.

As long as it fits I’ll have a new bike soon. A couple of weeks shop time I expect. Woohoo! This will be my first new bike in a long time since I’m just getting back into the sport.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

I put my deposit down today! Will be picking it up on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

I know a guy that works at Absolute Bikes in Salida, CO. Other than an El Mariachi singlespeed he built up many years ago as a side project, as long as I have personally known him, he has always owned and ridden very nice FS rigs. Curious how the newer HTs rode, he spent some time with a Growler on his local trails and was surprised at how much he enjoyed it. He gets the chance to try out some very nice bikes on a regular basis, so for him to speak highly of something says a lot.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

I’m pretty excited. I’ve read every article and watched every review I can. Most of them review either the 40 or 50. I would have preferred to pick up a 40, but the shop wasn’t getting anymore in until next year, so I grabbed the 20. I figure I can ride it for awhile and update the fork and add a dropper later down the road.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

Well, the bike was delivered today, but due to Hurricane Elsa I won’t be able to pick it up until Thursday or Friday. I got the call around 3:00 that the bike was together and ready to go. The shop is about an hour away from me and I have something scheduled this afternoon, so can’t pick it up today. Oh well, I’ve waited this long for it, what’s a couple more days.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

93studiolite said:


> Well, the bike was delivered today, but due to Hurricane Elsa I won't be able to pick it up until Thursday or Friday. I got the call around 3:00 that the bike was together and ready to go. The shop is about an hour away from me and I have something scheduled this afternoon, so can't pick it up today. Oh well, I've waited this long for it, what's a couple more days.


Good attitude. Staying off the road in bad weather is smart. Bike will be there waiting for you on Friday. Congrats enjoy your new bike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

Picked the bike up today! I’ll try and get some pictures tomorrow. So far I like it, but I feel like I’m WAY up in the air. I think some folks have explained it like they are driving a monster truck. Hahaha! Anyway, I should get used to it the more I ride it.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

Here it is! Pretty happy with it so far. The pedals suck, so those will be the first to go it favor of something less slick.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Older post but here is my Growler 20. Had it about one week now and super fun bike. I wanted the 40 as it is the better buy in my opinion, but happy with the 20 at $1039.00. Bought it for the frame's progressive geo. Parts and upgrade list as thing break/wear out etc: tubeless this week and a better pair of sram brakes I have, 150mm air fork ASAP, dropper post, drivetrain and wheelset.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

Congrats! I would have rather had the 40 as well, but the bike shop wasn’t getting anymore in until sometime next year. Based on the prices on RM’s website for the 2022 models I’m glad I went ahead and picked up the 20. I figured I could upgrade as parts wore out.


----------

